# The Secret



## copper (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone read this book or seen the movie?

I just heard about it a little while ago and started reading the book last week. Really interesting. Just wondered if anyone else had read/seen it and what your thoughts were on it???


----------



## Cathy8 (Apr 17, 2007)

I've heard quite a few people talking about it recently, but I still haven't seen it.


----------



## apple (May 10, 2007)

Yes! My sister in law just told me about it last week and let me borrow it. It was kind of a weird concept for me to grasp at first, but I can already see examples of it in my life.


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.tv-links.co.uk/listings/9/5160

You can watch it online here.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 10, 2007)

Watch it more than oncew.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I have heard about it, and been to the website, but I keep forgeting about the book


----------



## paupau (Sep 12, 2007)

I just started the book. Interesting.


----------

